# Peak or Harmony GT on Winter Annuals in OG



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

Just curious. anyone using Peak or Harmony on stubborn winter annuals in og in early spring. It is off label but it is labelled for small grain which you can cut for hay 30 days after application. Word on the street around here is that multiple folks are using it and I was just checking. Got some henbit and speedwell that are really problematic. Will probably use pastureguard but Peak is supposed to smoke both. PG definitely does not smoke them and it's expensive.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

They use strait harmony in o/g and alfalfa mix off label .They keep rates low


----------

